# Just finished a basic silo



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Just needed some detail next to my simulated building, where I house the controls and other future electronics. So a little pvc, some corrugated pop cans, ladder material and a silo is made.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice silo. The roof looks great!


----------

